# come on u all natural lads need help



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

right I need some success story's here lads been off the gear for months now and decided to go natural... My diet is spot on im making sure I'm getting at least 1g of protein per pound ext. but I just seem to be stuck spinning my wheels .. I have very low bodyfat and look lean but just can't seem to put clean size on


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Train hard and heavy. You say your diet is on point so If you give yourself time to recover you will grow. Its that simple. :thumbup1:

A sticking point may be an indication that you need more calories. You could also try changing your routine up a bit.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Trying to put completely 'clean' size on is generally a mistake nattie - you need to accept some fat gain (but not too much).

This is one viewpoint from a natural perspective (from a highly respected author):

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/general-philosophies-of-muscle-mass-gain.html/

By the sounds of it, you need to be eating more.


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Train hard and heavy. You say your diet is on point so If you give yourself time to recover you will grow. Its that simple. :thumbup1:
> 
> A sticking point may be an indication that you need more calories. You could also try changing your routine up a bit.


thanks pal think that's my problem I'm sticking to my routine I was in with the gear won't be recovering as fast as I did then


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Train hard and heavy. You say your diet is on point so If you give yourself time to recover you will grow. Its that simple. :thumbup1:
> 
> A sticking point may be an indication that you need more calories. You could also try changing your routine up a bit.


thanks pal think that's my problem I'm sticking to my routine I was in with the gear won't be recovering as fast as I did then


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Train hard and heavy. You say your diet is on point so If you give yourself time to recover you will grow. Its that simple. :thumbup1:
> 
> A sticking point may be an indication that you need more calories. You could also try changing your routine up a bit.


thanks pal think that's my problem I'm sticking to my routine I was in with the gear won't be recovering as fast as I did then


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Trying to put completely 'clean' size on is generally a mistake nattie - you need to accept some fat gain (but not too much).
> 
> This is one viewpoint from a natural perspective (from a highly respected author):
> 
> ...


good read pal that's what I'm scared of loosing the lean look its become my little tag in the gym lol


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

aas users were all once natural so you want advise from the most knowledgeable people regardless whether there natty or not,

as others have stated up your cals acordingly and change your routine around, maybe a higher volume style of training


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> maybe a higher volume style of training


Wouldn't it usually be the case that you'd want to be training with less volume natty, rather than more? I guess it really depends what your training routine currently looks like @cal_123? If it's a week long body part split the first thing I'd try would be switching to an upper/lower split training 4 days per week, so that you're training each muscle twice per week.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The other question here I guess is how long have you trained with gear and what sort of gains have you made? If you're close to your natural genetic limit you are obviously going to find further gains tough.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Wouldn't it usually be the case that you'd want to be training with less volume natty, rather than more? I guess it really depends what your training routine currently looks like @cal_123? If it's a week long body part split the first thing I'd try would be switching to an upper/lower split training 4 days per week, so that you're training each muscle twice per week.


This :thumbup1:


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Wouldn't it usually be the case that you'd want to be training with less volume natty, rather than more? I guess it really depends what your training routine currently looks like @cal_123? If it's a week long body part split the first thing I'd try would be switching to an upper/lower split training 4 days per week, so that you're training each muscle twice per week.


im getting at a routine along the lines of GVT or the likes, i have used and found it was a killer but i seen great results and got me passed a sticking point,

also without him not being on AAS training his bodyparts twice per week could be seen as too much due to decrease in his rest time so therefore overtraining but as said its a case of trial and error what works for one person doesn't always work for another


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> also without him not being on AAS training his bodyparts twice per week could be seen as too much due to decrease in his rest time so therefore overtraining but as said its a case of trial and error what works for one person doesn't always work for another


No. Or rather, not provided volume per workout is appropriate. I know nothing about training on AAS, but natty training each muscle twice per week is generally considered better than once per week.

Another opinion:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/training-frequency-for-mass-gains.html/


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

cal_123 said:


> right I need some success story's here lads been off the gear for months now and decided to go natural... My diet is spot on im making sure I'm getting at least 1g of protein per pound ext. but I just seem to be stuck spinning my wheels .. I have very low bodyfat and look lean but just can't seem to put clean size on


Natty cvnt checking in.....I came off gear over a year ago pal.

Making natty gains now and its easier to stay leaner and look better in gereral tbh without steroid bloat, acne, gyno and chit to contend with....

SiCkC ApproVed


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Why did you go back to being natty just out of curiosity? And will you ever go back on?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't expect to put size on natty after using gear. In fact most people are happy if they manage to hold onto what they gained on gear.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll give OP a few months tops before planning/running next cycle :whistling: .


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Natty here too my advise is like natty Steve train hard and heavy , I put on no size training light id say 80% of my good results were from heavy lifting


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I wouldn't expect to put size on natty after using gear. In fact most people are happy if they manage to hold onto what they gained on gear.


Just goes to show, gear gains ain't real :tongue:


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Why did you go back to being natty just out of curiosity? And will you ever go back on?


I'm really gyno prone pal and not been soppy but lost a good girl over it head was all over dont think ill ever go back on specially if I start seeing gains naturally


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

cal_123 said:


> I'm really gyno prone pal and not been soppy but lost a good girl over it head was all over dont think ill ever go back on specially if I start seeing gains naturally


A girl left you because you got gyno? How bad was it?


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

appreciate all the advise boys good to have lads like u to turn to.. true gym heads


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just goes to show, gear gains ain't real .... actually kept my gains to be fair my diets clean so stayed lean i only ever ran test and abit of tren hear and there so was lean muscle I gained just a drop in strength that's all


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

iamyou said:


> A girl left you because you got gyno? How bad was it? haha no not over the gyno pal would of been the other way round she only had a's my pecs was bigger then her t*ts haha no my head went mate made me paranoid already got a bipolar attitude so that Did'ent help


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Plenty of lads around who juice and still look like complete chit tbh


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm disappointed - not one recommendation of manning up and taking drugs?

whats happening to this place?!?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cal_123 said:


> right I need some success story's here lads been off the gear for months now and decided to go natural... My diet is spot on im making sure I'm getting at least 1g of protein per pound ext. but I just seem to be stuck spinning my wheels .. I have very low bodyfat and look lean but just can't seem to put clean size on


"Clean size" will come from showering daily, a calorie surplus, alongside a hypertrophy training routine.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Get this chit out the natty section lol

Brb stopping gear for 2 weeks I'm natty cuz!!


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Plenty of lads around who juice and still look like complete chit ....... I know pal thers lads in my gym jabbing 1mil of sus everyday and look like s**t then I'm getting accused of steroids when I've been off the stuff a while now makes me laugh


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

das it mane..peeps still think I'm on juice also fckn morons. I had done several long cycles in the past so it took almost a year for my natty test to get to high levels again

Cold showers....flirting....shagging...all help to raise test levels. As does zma as many of us are deficient regardless of how good ones diet is due to the amount of water we drink which flushes out these minerals.

Getting plenty sunshine on your skin also helps due to the rise in vit D this facilitates....and avoid crying females srs. This lowers mens test levels bigtime srs.

Keep lifting heavy and implement pre-workouts which are great imo for maintaining intensity and lifting heavy which is what will also help raise you test levels 

Give it time mate your levels will rise and you WILL make gains again.

SickC approved


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

You're not eating enough, it's that simple.

Gear probably compensated for this,


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> das it mane..peeps still think I'm on juice also fckn morons. I had done several long cycles in the past so it took almost a year for my natty test to get to high levels again
> 
> Cold showers....flirting....shagging...all help to raise test levels. As does zma as many of us are deficient regardless of how good ones diet is due to the amount of water we drink which flushes out these minerals.
> 
> ...


thanks mate give hope lol just gonna keep grating my arse off till my test balances it self out


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

cal_123 said:


> thanks mate give hope lol just gonna keep grating my arse off till my test balances it self out


das iti mane your test levels will rise gradually just keep lifting heavy and follow the protocol above.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A calorie surplus and diet having more than sufficient fats. Though, i don't qualify in your scenario.


----------

